# Help I i think I ripped  my anus...



## cire113

Well i think i ripped my anus after taking a huge poop last monday 3 days ago..

My ass is extremely painful and everytime i take a shit it is excruciating pain!!!.. and there small amount blood in my stools(not alot)

I basically pooped out a softball... and pushed too hard streched my anus and it ripped
 i think

I know this was caused by constipation due to daily intake of opiates..

Is there any tips i can do to make my poop nice and soft and not hard..or to avoid constipation besides stopping opiates

Sadly i might have to stop taking opiates until my anus heals

So now im going to have to go through terrible withdrawal just to heal my ass..

This is quite embarassing


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Try this


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

cire113 said:


> Sadly i might have to stop taking opiates until my anus heals
> 
> So now im going to have to go through terrible withdrawal just to heal my ass..
> 
> This is quite embarassing




lmao


----------



## An Iz

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_fissure

The wiki page has some info on healing them without visiting your doctor, although depending on the circumstances you might need professional help.

Good luck man, maybe your body is trying to tell you something.


----------



## KoreyS

My old cellmate in jail who was big on opiates said he would just grab a big ole wad of toilet paper and reach up to his bum and break the shit up with his hands.


----------



## aivaras

Truly Hardcore...


----------



## skoat

This thread reminded me of American History X.

Except that anal tear was under _slightly_ different circumstances.


----------



## aivaras

if u would ripped ur anus u would be liek all fuckd up screamin n stuff.


----------



## Bearlove

You need to be careful if you start using laxatives as this can actually make the problem worse (if used long term) !   Look for stool softeners as they help restore the water balance in your colon.     

Heres a pretty handy information sheet on constipation - included opiate/drug related constipation 

www.warringtonandhaltonhospitals.nhs.uk/_store/documents/constipationmanagementguidelinesnov07.pdf

If when you wipe your getting lots of bright red blood then you need to get checked out asap!

You should increase the amounts of water / non alocholic drinks that you are drinking also.


----------



## cire113

today is day 1 without opiates.. im gonna get some stool softeners...

take a bunchof benzos and smoke some weed to help the w/d

there is only red blood on stools, like spots, when i wipe its more like clearish


this sux..

IM NOT looking forward to taking a shit later today


----------



## footscrazy

You just need fibre! Try drinking lots of fruit juice or eating prunes - or any fruit or vegetable really. But prunes are definitely infamous for giving you runny poo


----------



## olympic smoker

I always found Mentos work when I'm bunged off the H


----------



## lostNfound

fresh is best


----------



## drug_mentor

Metamucil is a really good supplement to help soften up your stool. A while ago I got a hemmaroid and it helps immensely, really makes passing a lot easier and a lot less unpleasant.


----------



## An Iz

If you're coming off opiates your body should make the laxatives naturally, because it won't have to fight any constipation.

I found a video about this, but be careful because it is NOT safe for work.


----------



## wizekrak

Try a stool softener, or soluble fibre (not bulk forming). If you want you can try a glycerine enema to help clear it out (read the directions, enema's carry risks with use). If it gets bad enough you can glove up and break it apart manually, this is pretty much what gets done in hospital if nothing else works, just don't stick anything in there (except fingers) to try and break it up. Its much easier on the anus to take it out in pieces than it is to try and force it in one solid mass.


----------

